# How do I help my puppy gain weight quickly?



## Agaribay805 (Jan 7, 2016)

I just got a puppy from a not-so-experienced breeder. I feel bad about it but Im planning to get this puppy fixed asap. She was bloated with worms and I think under weight. Ive taken her to the vet to get shots/dewormed since bringing her home. Anyway she is 8 weeks old and weighs 6.5lbs. Her mom is on the slender side but I still feel like she is under weight. How can I help her put on some pounds? Im currently soaking kibble and mixing it with wet food 3 - 4 times a day. Should I switch to just wet food? Will this become a problem is I later want to reintroduce kibble in her diet? Should I leave food available to her all day? What about supplementing with milk? I should have asked her vet and I will at her next appointment but her first one was somewhat of a rushed visit. I didn't realize at the time that she is tiny for german shepherd puppy at 8 weeks. He squeezed me in on a Saturday because I told him she was bloated. Any advice until I see the vet again is greatly appreciated.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Gradual weight gain is better than rapid weight gain. 
When you say "bloat" in dog speak = serious, life threatening condition needing immediate attention. So be careful with that.
Simply being wormed is going to help with her ability to use th nutrition in the food. I wouldn't soak in cow's milk because that is not good for dogs. I would just continue the normal feed and see how that goes. Do not make sudden changes in feed - either amount or type. Any change should be gradual.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Young puppy, go slow, not quick. Do not feed milk. I would feed 4-5 times a day, put kibble or kibble mixed with wet down for 3-5 minutes then pull it up. Don't feel like you need to slam food down this dog for quick weight gain. Nice and steady. Also realize that overfeeding can cause stomach up set and loose stools.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Getting rid of the worms should make a big change for this pup. If your Vet's not real worried about the pups weight I wouldn't be.


----------



## Agaribay805 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi she is not bloated anymore. It went away after being dewormed. I looked up what other puppies weight at this stage and I was alarmed to read that most weigh twice as her. Waiting to see how she does now that she is dewormed is a good idea. Its been about 5 days so well see.


----------



## Agaribay805 (Jan 7, 2016)

Ill add another feeding for sure.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Please quit using bloated for the pot belly of worms. Bloat in dogs is a serious medical condition.
She wasn't "bloated" if she just had a wormy belly.


----------



## Agaribay805 (Jan 7, 2016)

I took her to her vet and he didn't seem to think it was anything other than worms. I think Im going to trust him since Im not a vet myself.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Occassionally some puppies start out life very small complared to the average, but they catch up as they mature. 

Feed her normally, and she will be fine.


----------



## CrazyK9Dad (Feb 6, 2016)

Do you have pictures of your pup?


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Is the only reason you are concerned that she is under weight because of the weigh in and then your comparison to other shepherd puppies? Did you vet give her a good physical? Feeling her over? If so, I would imagine of her body condition was poor/underweight your vet would have advised you of that...

Don't worry about those german shepherd puppy weight charts. They will drive you crazy.

My MALE gsd weighed 5.2lbs at 8 weeks. 1/3 of what he "should have". Small but otherwise healthy. He's 9months old now and weighing in at just over 50lbs. He will probably mature to be right around 65lbs maybe 70. Which is on the low end of the male standard. But hey. Smaller feed bills


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Agaribay805 said:


> Hi she is not bloated anymore. It went away after being dewormed. I looked up what other puppies weight at this stage and I was alarmed to read that most weigh twice as her. Waiting to see how she does now that she is dewormed is a good idea. Its been about 5 days so well see.


ALL of my GSDs were way under the charts the first couple of months regardless of how big or small they were at adulthood. I would not pay the charts too much attention, just use them for fun.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

I agree, treat the worms and feed small meals several times a day. When you said "fix asap" I assume you mean the worms. There is no rush to spay or neuter a dog. Actually, far better to wait to spay / neuter. The bloated belly is from the worms, treat that and the dog will be fine. Do not be concerned about size as Castlemaid pointed out. Several small meals a day, I would feed 3 - 4 times a day. The pup should be fine. Keep us updated. Best of luck.


----------

